

Guy Who Hacked Twitter And Leaked Their Docs Is Under Arrest - inmygarage
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2010/03/24/guy-hacked-twitter-leaked-documents-arrest/

======
jacquesm
If stealing such information is illegal, fencing it (and making money of it)
should be too.

~~~
protomyth
not when it is called "journalism"

